# 1.5gal Shrimp Cyclinder



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

This shrimp vase has been running for 8 months, and it seems to be thriving!
Started out with some snails, then added shrimps. I haven't done any water change since setting it up, only top off every few days.

*Filtration:* Zoo Med 501 Filter
*Lighting:* Cheap clip on LED 
*PH .. TDS ..* No idea never checked, but probably good since shrimps are alive
*Substrate:* A few ounces of Fluval Stratum + White gravel
*Floral:* assorted stuff that came when i bought the shrimps (moss, some floating stuff ..etc)
*Shrimps:* Started with 4 RCS now there's about 15 including babies. Added 2 CRS last month and they're pretty happy. also started out with 1 snail and now there's like 30? Feed them once every 2 days with some shrimp pellets

The wood is a branch i found at the park


Here are some photos:










CRS checking out the other one eating:









View from above:









Light:









Snails feasting:









Berried shrimp hanging on my finger









Lots of eggs


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice! I like it! 
I have some of these that I've had plants in but no shrimp.
You probably want to do some water change because as the water evaporates some things can get more concentrated and cause problems. I think 10% once a week is a good goal but not mandatory! That's like a pint once a week I think.

Anyway keep up the good work!

Oh and I had a thought, maybe you should either add more water or cut the branch so the upper fork is just at the water surface and make a Wabi-kusa (https://www.google.com/search?q=wab...w&biw=1063&bih=558&sei=tEIHUZGnE-SH0QG16IDIBQ) or something and plant it in the crook and right at the water's surface. It would be like a little mini bog!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

or you can do what this guy did with his branch out of the water:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=182635&highlight=bowl&page=3


----------



## acejohn (Sep 4, 2010)

This looks great! How much water is on it?


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

Probably about 1.2 gallon of water


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice cylinder!


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

+1 on doing at least a small weekly waterchange. 10-20% will help offset the problems caused by evaporation. 

A trick I've found that works well for scrubbing the walls down on these is to wrap a bit of loose floss around the end of a heavy bamboo skewer--the floss compacts a bit to conform to the rounded sides and is just abrasive enough to be able to scrub any algae build up off the walls.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

nice! yours is much nicer than mine, even though my shrimp don't mind the utter neglect. they just keep molting. lol


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

Knotyoureality said:


> +1 on doing at least a small weekly waterchange. 10-20% will help offset the problems caused by evaporation.
> 
> A trick I've found that works well for scrubbing the walls down on these is to wrap a bit of loose floss around the end of a heavy bamboo skewer--the floss compacts a bit to conform to the rounded sides and is just abrasive enough to be able to scrub any algae build up off the walls.


Thanks for the tips.

It seems that the massive # of snails are helping.. I have not seen any death and they're molting and breeding.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm still amazed that my smallest shrimp "tank" is doing so well. Going on a year now with two of the original three cherry shrimp culls (had one jump ship--landing successfully in another planted bowl a few inches over and below this one!). 

3"h x4"diameter bowl (stemmed wineglass)


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice stemmed wineglass.


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

Knotyoureality said:


> I'm still amazed that my smallest shrimp "tank" is doing so well. Going on a year now with two of the original three cherry shrimp culls (had one jump ship--landing successfully in another planted bowl a few inches over and below this one!).
> 
> 3"h x4"diameter bowl (stemmed wineglass)


Awesome! That was my original intention, something small, but ended up with the cylinder vase because it was a good deal


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

That is pretty amazing that those shrimp are doing well in that glass!


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Bowls seem to be the most common shape folks reach for, but I actually prefer cylinders and straighter sided vessels--they don't distort the view as much and they're much easier to plant with the substrate being the same level throughout. 

It's a little addictive though--I have a hard time shopping for anything without evaluating every glass container as a potential planted vase!

Have you thought about adding any stems to yours?


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

Boiled some some spinach leaves for my shrimps and after they're done, the snails had a mini orgy:


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you add any ferts or anything? Shrimp don't have much bioload so I'm wondering if I'd be okay just leaving some very low tech plants in a tank with just shrimp.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Wicket_lfe said:


> Do you add any ferts or anything? Shrimp don't have much bioload so I'm wondering if I'd be okay just leaving some very low tech plants in a tank with just shrimp.


Most of my planted vases get a *very* weak (about 1/10th the normal dosing rate) solution of Pfertz micro/macro solution every week or two. I didn't fertilize at all on this one for the first six months and the plants did okay. With this very low dosing I still get the very slow growth I want but better color and stronger root system.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like your shrimp cylinder. I'm thinking about starting one (or more). I'm having trouble deciding on a shape. I'd like as much room as possible in a small space. Do the shrimp move up and down the column in your cylinder or do they stay more toward the bottom?


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

mosspearl said:


> I really like your shrimp cylinder. I'm thinking about starting one (or more). I'm having trouble deciding on a shape. I'd like as much room as possible in a small space. Do the shrimp move up and down the column in your cylinder or do they stay more toward the bottom?


My shrimps hang out all over the places .. sometimes they're chilling at the bottom, sometimes they're on the branch, and sometimes feed up-side-down from top. They're very active


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, svn2k.  That opens up my options since they're so active.


----------

